# Micropayment GmbH



## micahel (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte vorhin meinen Zugang zu Share-online.biz verlängern. Bisher habe ich dort mit Paypal bezahlt, aber die Bezahlmöglichkeit ist verschwunden.
Also habe ich Vorkasse ausgewählt. Daraufhin wurde ich hierher weitergeleitet https://www.dropbox.com/s/3aykg7yydthdjns/micropayment1.jpg

Ich habe den kaufen Buttom nicht richtig wahrgenommen, sondern nur "An diese E-Mail Adresse schicken wir ihre Zahlungsinformationen" gelesen. Die E-Mail war durch Auto-Fill schon im Feld.

Als ich drauf geklickt habe, kam direkt das hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nozfbshis7y4b8h/micropayment2.jpg

Ich hab mich gewundert, dass ich den Betrag an Online-Media 24 unlimited überweisen soll. 
Als ich auf Bezahlstatus geklickt habe, weil noch keine E-Mail da war kam diese Seite: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ov171tnjvwac56g/micropayment3.jpg

Mir kam das irgendwie suspekt vor, also habe ich micropayment gegoogelt und bin direkt auf etliche Foren gestoßen, in denen Negativbeispiele zu lesen waren. Ungefragte Lastschirftabbuchen, unberechtigte Abmahnung, nervende Post, SMS oder E-Mail etc. 

Mittlerweile kam die angekündigte E-Mail an:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dpzwv50ph0r30xb/micropayment4.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nksr9h94l2b229j/micropayment5.jpg

Ich will mit diesem Unternehmen nichts am Hut haben, habe das Geld jetzt auch noch nicht überwiesen, weil sie bisher nur meine E-Mail kennen. 

Bin ich einen Kaufvertrag eingegangen? Wie komme ich da wieder raus? Ich sehe weder auf dem Internetauftritt, noch in der E-Mail Möglichkeiten zum Widerrufsrecht. Auf der Internetseite ist von einem Verzicht des Wiederrufsrecht die Rede. Dadurch habe ich aber keine Kenntnis während des Vorgangs gehabt. Mir wurde bislang auch noch keine Leistung von dem Unternehmen erbracht. Mein Account ist nicht verlängert. 

Was kann ich tun? Kann ich zurücktreten? Ist das überhaupt ein Kaufvertrag?
Oder muss ich überweisen und darf mich auf Freude im Briefkasten einstellen?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann Dir nur sagen was ich mit einem Unternehmen machen würde das in der Karibik vermutlich in einem Briefkasten haust und in ihren AGB kein Wort über die eigentlichen Vertragsbedingungen stehen hat ...
Unterscheiden sich die AGB auf share-online.biz von denen die in Deiner Mail genannt wurden?


----------



## micahel (13 Dezember 2012)

Die AGBs von Share-online.biz sind relativ spartanisch: http://www.share-online.biz/tos/



> - Es bestehen keine Schadensersatzansprüche oder Möglichkeiten auf Rückzahlungen.
> - Share-Online ist zu jeder Zeit berechtigt in jeden Tarif, jede Regel und jede Bedingung einzugreifen und diese der aktuellen Situation anzupassen.


 
An wen muss ich den meine Stornowünsche richten? An micropayment oder direkt an share-online.biz?

Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert. 
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312g.html
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgbeg/art_246__3.html

Auf dem ersten Bild (https://www.dropbox.com/s/3aykg7yydthdjns/micropayment1.jpg) ist ja die Button-Lösung zu sehen. Ich befürchte also fast, dass das ein rechtmäßiges Geschäft war. 

Oder habe ich prinzipell 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht, also vom Gesetzgeber aus? Sodass ich eine Rücktrittserklärung an eines der beiden Unternehmen schicken kann. Oder auf die andere Schiene, e-Mail an share-online, in der ich darum bitte von der Zahlungslösung zurücktreten zu können um das Geld dann persönlich zu überweisen. Dann hätte ich die micropayment gmbh vom Hals.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2012)

Mail an den Laden - "Ich widerrufe blablabla ..." und feddisch
Keinen großen Briefwechsel anfangen, egal mit was Dich die beschießen.
Sollten am Südpol Ananas wachsen, d.h. die würden tatsachlich einen Mahnbescheid beantragen, erst dann müßtest Du wieder reagieren und diesem Widersprechen (sh Link in meiner Signatur)
EU-weit gilt das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht, egal in welchem Briefkasten die wohnen


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Dezember 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> egal mit was Dich die besch*ie*ßen


 
Sieht so aus als hättest* i* und* e* vertauscht.


----------



## micahel (14 Dezember 2012)

Ok, aber an wen? An share-online.biz oder an micropayment? Oder zur Sicherheit an beide?


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2012)

Der Geschäftspartner ist share-online so wie ich das sehe.
Hat zwar soviel Wirkung als wenn Du es einer Parkuhr erzählst aber der Ordnung ist Genüge getan


----------



## nich-mit-mir (15 Dezember 2012)

So wie ich das sehe sind Share-online.biz und DropBox zwei verschiedene Seiten und Micropayment nur das Abrechnungssystem. Wobei Share-online.biz anscheinend Werbung für DropBax macht und für Abschlüsse  eine Provision bekommt. Bei Seiten wie Share-online.biz und CO. sollte man sehr genau hinsehen wo man klickt die sind mit irreführender Werbung reichlich bespickt


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2012)

Mit der Dropbox hat sein Problem gar nichts zu tun, das ist einfach der Online-Speicher auf den micahel seine Screenshots hochgeladen hat. Also nicht gleich den Verschwörungstheoretiker geben 
Erst gucken - dann posten!

>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dropbox


----------



## nich-mit-mir (15 Dezember 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Erst gucken - dann posten!


Hippo, das hätte heißen müssen, erst ausschlafen - dann posten. 7:30 is für mich eigentlich mitten in der Nacht. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2012)

7:30 .... keine weiteren Fragen ...


----------

